# Leymo for April?



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm thinking about entering Lenymo for April, I want to try to take some more pics first just incase i can get a better shot, but these are the ones i have so far. Which is your favourite ? :shock:





























hopefully some more soon, if i can decide one, i'll enter it lol and i wanna try to catch himin a full flare


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the second one the best. Very pretty boy!


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

2nd pic also gets my vote


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

2nd pic is soo nice


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

hehehe =)
ok everyone, i entered the 2nd picture !!

i thought that would be the one from the start, but just wanted to double check,and that was actually the first picture i took of him on my new camera lol.
he is so photogenic he looks good all the time but, yeah, that is defs 'the one'

THANKSS!! =D
& vote Lenymooooo lol ^_^


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

lol cool....he is a cutie


----------

